# ETA for an LCIS QL5 package



## LCISALCpl (10 Jan 2006)

I am almongst the growing number of LCIS AL\Cpls out there waiting for a QL5 package to show up. We are out of luck as far as spec pay and promotions go until we get it over with. My question is if anyone out there has heard the latest on the development of this course and any ideas on when it might be ready.

Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyFatback (20 Jan 2006)

I am a Tech in Kingston, and my friend was on the board to develop the new QL5 Package, and it will be out this September 2006. I feel for all the techs out there that are not getting the spec pay....it sux. 

Hope that helps


----------



## LCISALCpl (26 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I heard about such a board as well but nothing specific. At least that gives a rough ballpark of how much longer we are going to be waiting for it. I just hope they backdate it all from the day we got promoted as opposed to the day we finish this new course.


----------



## muffin (26 Jan 2006)

Hi there - it definatly appears on the CFSCE course schedule for 06/07 but is not in the 05/06 calendar - and there are no dates yet. All they have is a length (32 days).
If you keep your eye on the calendar - they may put the dates up when they are decided - 
-if you have access to the DIN - go to http://cfsce.kingston.mil.ca  -click on  School Calendar 

It will open in readonly Excel and is usually somewhere in the middle of the first sheet - so you may have to scroll around to look for the Journeyman course.

My hubby is LCIS at JSR and he helped re-do the Apprentis course - it didn't take too long for them to implement it once all was decided - hang in there  

muffin


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jan 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> scroll around to look for the Journeyman course.



Hey, it takes more than a mere course to be Journeyman


----------



## BigDaddyFatback (29 Jan 2006)

I remember when I was on Poet and LCIS the Corporals got spec pay for a job they didn't even know how to do yet...It made me crazy...LOL...but if I was them at the time I wouldn't have minded so much!


----------



## LCISALCpl (3 Feb 2006)

haha I just realised something Big Daddy.... I know you!

You might remember me as your roommate in Kingston who was on the LCIS course after you and got posted to Leitrim.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## LCISALCpl (16 Feb 2006)

So the newest latest news I have heard is that there may not even be a course. It might just end up being an approved OJT package to get our spec pay. ETA apparently sometime Spring/Summer this year.


----------



## 227representin (18 Feb 2006)

Oh yes, the QL5A's.  I had the oppurtunity to meet w/CWO Voisine (forman or signals) and the rest of the C&E traveling circus when they toured their Kingdom in December 05.  He did make it very clear that the OJT package was forthcoming (my Sgt let me see it Feb 06 - so yes, it does exist).  The package itself outlines HF radios (why - I don't know),  Networking, Telephony (PBX stuff), computers, etc.  It makes very little mention of TCCCs.  Maybe because it was on the 3's? - Anywho, it is totally up to your supervisory staff as to what they will write off, where you are deficicient, and whether or not the OJT package applies in your case, or if you would better benefit from attending a formal QL5A course.

PS - CWO Voisine also used words like grandfathered, and retro-pay - no $hit!!  But....until I see it (you know the rest)

FYI - a greivance WRT suspending spec upon Cpls (with no clear QL5A implementation date) is now rests at the doorstep of DPPD - ADM/HR.  I know this, as I penned it.  I also have a case number with the Ombudsman office.  They are eagerly watching the outcome of the redress, as I have provided names dates, and bases of NUMEROUS members promoted substantive w/o the QL5A.  These names included instructors @ CFSCE, and recently promoted and posted MCpl's.  They are looking to pursue this (if need be) of the historical precedent set by the CF since '98.

stay tuned.......................


----------



## Bert (19 Feb 2006)

The QL5A issue seems similar to the ATIS trade.  Is there any opinions on common environmental training 
for the C&E MOCs?  Are the C&E trades going to be purplized?


----------



## KaptKain (21 Feb 2006)

I am currently on my LCIS 3's in Kingston and hear about the new 5's everyday.
Here is the info on it at the moment: Courses starting end Aug '06. It is a two part. Need a 4's package/OJT signed then you are able to go on the 5's.
That is the plan at the moment.

While I was doing "OJT" awaiting my 3's to start last year I had been given the task to reimage PC's for LFDTS/Training cell. I actually saw the "new" LCIS 4/5's booklet on the CWO's desk who was writting it up. Lots of spec/tech stuff to know and remember for the course. 5 Pages alone were dif power adapters for the european and other power standards. Thats just one small part of the course book....that I remember.


----------



## 227representin (28 Feb 2006)

THIS JUST IN



CWO Voisine, CWO Quann, CWO Lacoste have presented a excel spread sheet  of affected staff who where affected by the spec pay fiasco.

Col Patch of DLPM has blessed and directed DPPD (Directory of Pay Policy - the guys who kicked us in the nut$ originally) to accept the list as submitted, it triggers Spec Pay.

86 AL/Cpls are now considered "substantive" and are being retro'd $$ back to your respective promotion date.

55 PteT who are due very soon are considered "substantive"upon promotion to Cpl.  
My  Sgt was good enough to forward the list to me, and thankfully, I am on it.

I don't know how this affects the guys @ CFSCE right now.  For the most part the affected Pte's are follks that enrolled into the CF in 2002, and were gainfully employed beyond the training systems (CFSCE) before they messed around with the Spec Pay in 2004. 

Finally, good news!


----------



## techie (20 Jun 2006)

Any update on the LCIS QL5 package. I know i still have some time to go before i will be ready for the course.Im just curious if a course has been figured ou, and if there has been a QL5 course running?


----------



## LCIS-Tech (26 Jun 2006)

According to the Course Plot for the LCIS QL5A, there is "supposedly" a serial (the first one) running in Aug 06. More than that, I can't give you firm details. Maybe I'll make a phone call tomorrow.

Just for those who might be interested, the LCIS QL5A will consist of 2 parts: an OJT package, and a formal classroom package at the School. Each has their own MITE code, and once a Tech has both codes on their MPRR, the QL5A qual will be granted. I have looked over the QS for the LCIS QL5A, and I have to say: It looks pretty damn good.


----------



## LCIS227 (13 Jul 2006)

Just wondering if anyone had the Canforgen or CFAO or wherever it says that you need to be QL5 qualified for LCIS in order to get spec pay.

Also, has there been any updates regarding this issue? I see only 1 QL5 course scheduled sometime in 06/07 on the CFSCE calendar and I'm sure there needs to be A LOT more than 1 course running for 06/07 since there's so many Cpl out there waiting for this.

Thanks


----------



## navymich (13 Jul 2006)

LCIS227 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone had the Canforgen or CFAO or wherever it says that you need to be QL5 qualified for LCIS in order to get spec pay.



Check out these threads WRT spec pay:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/45028.0/all.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/45199.0.html


----------



## LCIS-Tech (18 Jul 2006)

Our O Gp today stated that Corporals will start getting their Spec Pay effective DAY ONE of their QL5 course, so that is good news for those LCIS Cpls who will be attending the Pilot Serial. Unfortunately, while it is readily apparent to those of us here at the school, that they are eager to get the first serial underway, and it was "planned" to have it running in Aug 06, it appears that the first serial will not be until sometime in either Sept or Oct....


----------



## 227representin (7 Aug 2006)

Per CWO Voisine - Army Foreman of Signals

The pilot course for LCIS QL5 starts 11 Sept end 19 October 06.

17 Candidates - All candidates nominated thru MITES were PteT - soon to be Cpl's (Jul - Sept time frame)

I dont know why A/L Cpls weren't nominated. 
  
No word on further classes at this time.  I am sure that the will be fast and furious though.  A lot of people to catch up.

CWO Voisine was VERY specific - NO QL5 - No spec.

How do I know this you ask?  I was instructed (not advised) to cancel my leave pass for my Sept Archery ELK hunt - cause I was loaded on this course.

Don't PM me with name inquires.  Those who are loaded, already know.

PS - Tim, Darren, Brad, & Amanda - we are doing PT with the QL3 guys!


----------



## KaptKain (19 Dec 2006)

227representin said:
			
		

> Per CWO Voisine - Army Foreman of Signals
> 
> The pilot course for LCIS QL5 starts 11 Sept end 19 October 06.
> 
> ...



I assume they picked newly trained Pte's to try the course on for one reason...least amount of experience before the course will let the staff merrit the course difficulty. Put a Cpl or A/Cpl with about 5yrs+ beh his belt, he will know more and find the course easier.
Best to rate a new course TP with the ones that find it most difficult now, rather then later.


----------



## Radop (21 Jan 2007)

The career manager was here after Christmas and he talked about this subject.  It is therefore probably on his DWAN Site under Visist Briefs.


----------



## LCIS-Tech (5 Mar 2007)

227representin said:
			
		

> Per CWO Voisine - Army Foreman of Signals
> 
> The pilot course for LCIS QL5 starts 11 Sept end 19 October 06.
> 
> ...



CWO Voisine = Branch Chief
CWO Blais = Foreman of the Army

Just FYI


----------



## mic911 (7 Sep 2007)

I'm an LCIS Cpl going on QL5A very soon and have been getting spec pay since my promotion.  There was a cut off date, I think it was 31-Dec-06.  If you were promoted before this date then you'd get spec pay upon promotion to Cpl.  A lot depends on your OR clerks and if they know what they're doing.  Mine are great.

We'll be doing PT with the LCIS QL3s.  7 weeks long.  I don't expect the course to be difficult academically at all.  I've heard the hardest part is staying awake in class.


----------

